# are anthurium plants suitable for a dartfrog set up?



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

i seen some nice anthurium plants in my local tescos and was wondering are these ok to go in a dartfrog set up?? does anyone keep them in their set ups? i read somewhere that there a tropical plant from central and south america. also when it come to planting, do you guys plant your plants straight into the substrate? or leave them in the plant pots?
thanks sean


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

skin and eye irritant so id say no its stupid that exo terra make a fake 1 because you instantly assume it would be ok:devil: i made the same mistake of buying 1 then finding out its not safe :devil:


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> skin and eye irritant so id say no its stupid that exo terra make a fake 1 because you instantly assume it would be ok:devil: i made the same mistake of buying 1 then finding out its not safe :devil:


thats what i thought, its a shame tho, there a nice looking plant and quite cheap as well


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

In my tree frog book 'tree frogs' by devin edmonds there recomended to be used for frogs like red eyed tree frog. would they be that different?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I have seen people using these before although I have heard that they aren't safe. I don't know how true this is though.

I personally use peace lilies (often NOT recommended) and so do many others, with absolutely no ill effects. Let's bear in mind that something that is poisonous or irritant to humans might not necessarily have the same effect on a frog.

I would be interested to know other opinions of the use of anthuriums! They are, as you say, beautiful plants.

Planting-wise, you can do either. If you plant into the substrate make sure you have a drainage layer of hydroleca or similar underneath the substrate.

Books can be unreliable sources of information as they are often out of date. What date was it published?


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

it says '2007 TFC Publications' 

it says peace lillies are good too.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

LewisJones said:


> it says '2007 TFC Publications'
> 
> it says peace lillies are good too.


How interesting. Only 3 years old... I would suggest more research but that the evidence seems to point to them being okay. The only supposedly 'dangerous' part of them is the powdery yellow bit of the flower heads (I don't know their actual name haha) so you could just cut those off...


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

The colour differs in other species but it's the yellow bit in this picture that I am talking about.


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

i want an anthurium in my main tank, i was planning on it. worried now. ah well plenty more plants in the rainforest!


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> I have seen people using these before although I have heard that they aren't safe. I don't know how true this is though.
> 
> I personally use peace lilies (often NOT recommended) and so do many others, with absolutely no ill effects. Let's bear in mind that something that is poisonous or irritant to humans might not necessarily have the same effect on a frog.
> 
> ...


i will have a drainage layer so i'll put the plants straight into the substrate:2thumb: i do really want some of these plants in the viv, i just dont want to put the darts life at risk


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

These do grow rather big so could very well swamp your viv (depending on its size) and out compete other plants in the viv. Darts being small can actually be supported by much smaller plants and there are plenty of lovely foliage plants that you can use.
what darts are you thinking of getting?


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Ive had an anthurium in with my whites tree frogs for 6 months and it hasnt caused any harm.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

my logic is if there is a remote chance it is an irritant or toxic why risk it? perhaps there are less toxic variations but there are so many plants to pic from seems a bit odd to risk the animals health 

worse for worse use the exo 1 its not that bad:whistling2:

is it on the toxic plants list?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I have to say I've never seen a post saying 'my anthurium killed my frogs':whistling2: Or peace lilies either.

Mostly I've seen 'D:censor:n! Anthuriums are hard! mine just pegged it!'

I have used peace lilies in lots of vivs- I currently have a huge one in a raised pot in my turtle 'pond', and have never seen a problem. Maybe I've just been lucky, but months ago, I researched the 'toxic' list and found the definition of 'mildly toxic': 'may cause indigestion if consumed'. Hardly life-threatening!


----------

